# My crazy concussion



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Alright, so here's my concussion story.

So, I was on one of the neater hills at Welch Village, Nanny's Knob, a straight-shot alternative to the curve of Anna's Alley. So I'm going down, and I'm tired as all get out, so I stop at the end of the hill & sit down. This is the last I remember. From what I'm told by a good friend, he asked if I was alright after I got up, and I replied with a groggy "yah". I then proceeded to run into a tree. My bros went to go get Ski Patrol, meanwhile, I woke up on the side of Anna's Alley, and I felt like I woke up from a rather pleasant nap. My buddy Joe said he found me, and then the good old sled of shame hauled me and my trusty Burton Chopper back to the chalet and into an ambulance. Hehe, thank god I was wearing a helmet. I remember giving the loudest F-bomb I ever said when they needled me with morphine, and talking to a boarder chick who was also in said ambulance on the way to the hospital. Puked on the way home, and the Monday after, people were asking if I remembered who they were. It was awesome, I remember pissing with a few of them. All in all, I was scared of snowboarding until recently, yeah, when you crash like that on your first year, its not good for your morale.


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

Ouch, damn trees! I'm glad you're feeling better and be safe!


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nanny's Knob? haha isn't that a green run? I've been to welch a lot so I know the area pretty well which is cool. The one thing that's the same on all the runs though is there are trees on the edge. Can't do much about that lol. Glad you're alright. Now you have a fun story to tell


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Exactly why I also wear a helmet :thumbsup:



Rookie09 said:


> Nanny's Knob? haha isn't that a green run? I've been to welch a lot so I know the area pretty well which is cool. The one thing that's the same on all the runs though is there are trees on the edge. Can't do much about that lol. Glad you're alright. Now you have a fun story to tell


I've hurt myself more on green runs then black runs, it hurts more landing on flat ground


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rookie09 said:


> Nanny's Knob? haha isn't that a green run? I've been to welch a lot so I know the area pretty well which is cool. The one thing that's the same on all the runs though is there are trees on the edge. Can't do much about that lol. Glad you're alright. Now you have a fun story to tell


Well that run is often very icy. Ice on your first year out is a scary thing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So it sounds like you bonked then bonked a tree? Is that correct? 

Stay hydrated and keep your calorie intake up while you are snowboarding folks. Avoid bonking so you don't bonk something...


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> So it sounds like you bonked then bonked a tree? Is that correct?
> 
> Stay hydrated and keep your calorie intake up while you are snowboarding folks. Avoid bonking so you don't bonk something...


Bonking as in feeling tired? If that's the case, then yes.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like you were more than just tired. A "groggy" reply would indicate to me you weren't quite all there. That is already at a point where you need to take care of things. Hitting a tree doesn't help the situation.


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Problem is, I don't remember anything after sitting down at the end of the hill. So I don't know if I was all there or not.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i would say not remembering would be your first clue that you werent all there lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

So how did you shed your pants:dizzy::dunno:
LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Glad you're alive and recovering. Sounds like you might have been very dehydrated if you replied with a groggy yes. Dehydration impairs brain function... water often and daily! We are just big bags of water!


----------

